# I've got the blues!



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Got off work and went to Johnsons Beach around 5 cut up some of the menhaden I caught a couple days ago and threw out almost as soon as it hit the water I get a bit a minute later i pull in a nice bluefish and it breaks my only 2/0 circle hook I have left, so I have to switch to my only other size a 6/0 and still tear them up. I stay till a little before 7 and caught a total of 8, largest being 20 inches long. I guess they like eating menhaden I never new it was such a good bait I have to get me some more of them. soo if anyone has a cast net that they would like to donate or sell just lemme know thanks all!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Azevado on the forum here posted one for sale awhile back


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have an 8 foot bag net and a 8 foot brail that is hung heavy for sale


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Have a 10' 1/2"mesh I will sale for $40.In Crestview though. PM if interested.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

azevedo16 said:


> I have an 8 foot bag net and a 8 foot brail that is hung heavy for sale


 ill let bwise have first shot since he asked but im interested in both if he doesnt get them.


----------

